
Ask HN: What apps on your phone do you completely swear by? - SmithsCharts
Recently I’ve discovered Life Cycle an app that automatically tracks where you spend your time. It’s IOS only unfortunately, but its has had a big impact on my life as it’s allowed me to realise and optimise where and how I spend my time.<p>I’m looking for similar apps that have changed your life for the better in some way, no matter how minor.<p>Link to the app here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;gb&#x2F;app&#x2F;life-cycle-track-your-time&#x2F;id1064955217
======
bemmu
Things is a sleek todo/reminder app that I’ve ended up using to jot quick
notes. The great thing is that you can write first, categorize later, as
there’s an ”inbox” where your items go before you’ve categorized them. Also
often highlight interesting words and quotes from ebooks to Things to remember
them later.

------
a3n
I completely swear by the app that my employer provides so that I can photo
and submit my paperwork for pay. :-)

Also Snapseed, an image processing app, that I use to increase the contrast
and readability of paperwork images when the original is on flimsy paper and
hard to read.

------
mzfr
Daylio - It's a journal/mood tracking app and I've been using it since march
2019. Other than keeping a track of my moods it also help me keep track of all
my goals I want to achieve.

Google keep - I've tried all the popular/unpopular apps for note taking but I
keep coming back to G.Keep, it's really very easy to use type that is why I
use it for taking all kind of notes. The only thing I think it's missing is
authorization/password protection.

Money Manager - Helps me keep track of all the income and expenses. It really
heped me a lot in managing my expenses.

------
m-p-3
Solid Explorer (
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pl.solidexplor...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pl.solidexplorer2)
)

It can connect to all the services I need and/or hosts, and it even works with
SFTP servers using keyfile authentication (elliptic curve as well).

The only thing I don't like is that it make its own encryption format for
encrypting file. I wish it used a format like Cryptomator instead.

------
stphn2013
I don’t really have any life changing apps but I enjoy Instapaper, Google
Keep, Podcasts & Reeder. All on iOS.

------
topicseed
Google Keep, Google Podcasts, and YouTube!

